# Condom to delay orgasm



## Droneflyer3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Wondering if any guys wear condoms when having sex to delay orgasm to give your wife more satisfaction?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Droneflyer3 said:


> Wondering if any guys wear condoms when having sex to delay orgasm to give your wife more satisfaction?


I don't, because the condom use doesn't affect when I orgasm. And since I'm fixed, I only wear condoms for encounters with people I am not fluid bonded with.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Personally, I don't because I don't have a need for that and my spouse hates them so using one would take away rather than add. 

If PE is an issue there are other ways to work on that.


----------



## Tca (Jun 20, 2018)

My husband has tried this before, unfortunately it didn’t help him gain any extra time.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

When I was younger and my wife wanted to take a break from the pill, I would purchase extra small condoms. I think the brand was Snuggler or something like that. What I found was that the extra "constriction" acted much like a penis (co#k) ring, which helped preserve an erection and extend the time for penetrative PIV sex.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

No. We just go for round two after 20 minutes or so, and round two always lasts longer. But a condom could be a great solution if you only have time/ability for one round.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Droneflyer3 said:


> Wondering if any guys wear condoms when having sex to delay orgasm to give your wife more satisfaction?


Generally speaking not being able to last is often created by some form of sexual anxiety like worrying about an unintended pregnancy. So the question to ask is if a condom will relieve any anxiety for your partner. If so it should improve things for her. If not, then any attempt to wear a condom would likely serve to just give you more anxiety (like worrying that you may not be able to climax while wearing one or that you may loose your erection). 

The primary reasons to wear a condom would be as follows:

Sensory deprivation play (like wearing a blindfold for your penis)
Latex fetish (some people like the feeling of latex)
Role play (pretending to risk pregnancy by breaking a condom)

So unless your partner is into some of the things listed above, odds are that wearing a condom will not improve her experience one way or the other. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

a few years ago, I got a couple "long lasting" condoms free with a sex toy we purchased online. They had a numbing agent inside them that was designed to prolong men's time with sex. I do not often have issues holding out for her, but the idea of being able to "really give her a good long f**k sounded fun, so we tried one. They did work, but too well. I could never finish. Totally numb and somewhat lost my erection. Maybe regular condoms just to lesson the sensation to last longer would be ok for some guys, but you also need to be careful you don't get to dependent on them.

When I was younger, I used a technique to think about something totally not sexual if I felt I was too close to finishing before I wanted to. Not something I would want to do all the time, but helped if I was really turned on and wanted to last longer.


----------

